# FreeSBIE based on FreeBSD 7.x



## fbsduser (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi. I downloaded the FreeSBIE liveCD and wanted to know if there is any version newer than 2.0.1. If there is, is it based on FreeBSD 7.x? Does it autostart X11?


----------



## ale (Oct 14, 2009)

AFAIK FreeSBIE is dead.
The port is not working for recent releases.


----------

